# Foodee Complaints



## SoVerySoft (Oct 27, 2009)

I wanted a thread where we can whine and complain!

I'll start. 

Juice boxes are too damn small. 6.75 oz? 

I want grownup juice boxes!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh my god, I always think about this.. especially with Capri Sun.


----------



## Chef (Oct 27, 2009)

I thought for sure it exists.. large juice box sizes.. so I google image searched for adult juice box...

Um.. Don't try this at home.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 27, 2009)

So, I did it anyway and sadly.. not as disturbing as I was hoping.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 27, 2009)

Tomatoes should come without seeds, so should fruit for that matter..


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh my god, I always think about this.. especially with Capri Sun.



This. I love Capri Sun but they are gone in 2-3 sucks.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish fish bones weren't so tricky!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish that you could order fried rice, chicken pot pie, and other things I can't think of right now ... without peas, and without the freakin waitress looking at you like you're nuts because you asked.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 27, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> I wish that you could order fried rice, chicken pot pie, and other things I can't think of right now ... without peas, and without the freakin waitress looking at you like you're nuts because you asked.



So you want a bag of frozen peas for Christmas....is that what you are telling us????


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish butchers actually made stir fried chicken or steak. Then they would know that a stir-fry cut should be a very thin strip, not a great big hunk.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish sugar free stuff/diabetic friendly stuff didn't give me the shits!!!!


----------



## Esther (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish that certain cafes/restaurants would just TELL ME that their quesadillas/sandwiches/wraps are premade instead of allowing me to order vegetarian versions of them... only to discover that they just picked out the meat and inevitably left some stragglers in . I've wasted my money on this shit countless times. I think it is so disrespectful.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 27, 2009)

Esther said:


> I wish that certain cafes/restaurants would just TELL ME that their quesadillas/sandwiches/wraps are premade instead of allowing me to order vegetarian versions of them... only to discover that they just picked out the meat and inevitably left some stragglers in . I've wasted my money on this shit countless times. I think it is so disrespectful.



ewww really? That's just shit! Did you talk to the manager or something? I'm not a confrontational person (in real life anyway ) but that would've made me complain to the manager. Don't mess with my food!


----------



## Sugar (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm peeved that every chicken dish in America is with breast meat. I don't like white meat. I've never liked white meat. I never will like white meat. Throw me a friggen thigh or leg for the love of ham!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 27, 2009)

Fascinita and I went out for breakfast yesterday at a breakfast place I used to love. Turned out the omelette was *baked,* not fried. And the home fries were so dry I suspected something similar was done with them. And only _one slice_ of toast.

I let out a roar of displeasure and overturned the table just before we left, like I always do. (Left an OK tip tho, the food was basically tasty, just coulda used a little something.)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 27, 2009)

I hate that most restaurant salads are filled with iceburg lettuce. Gimme some spinach, gimme some romaine...gimme some good stuff....not the stuff that cost 99cents a head.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 27, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I hate that most restaurant salads are filled with iceburg lettuce. Gimme some spinach, gimme some romaine...gimme some good stuff....not the stuff that cost 99cents a head.



Yes! ANY dark leafy green is better than iceberg.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 27, 2009)

Speaking of iceberg lettuce, every salad bar I've seen seems to feature the stalk ends of iceberg lettuce -- and it's always brown. Do not like.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 27, 2009)

This thread is making me angrier and angrier.


----------



## Esther (Oct 27, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> ewww really? That's just shit! Did you talk to the manager or something? I'm not a confrontational person (in real life anyway ) but that would've made me complain to the manager. Don't mess with my food!



I've never complained about this, although I should have many times. A few days ago I bit into a vegetarian quesadilla from this lovely little cafe that has the best coffee and pastries.... and I bit into a big hunk of chicken (and I hate chicken). I opened it up and realized that they'd just picked the chicken out, and they'd done a pathetic, half-assed job of it. There was so much meat left in it. What if I had a food allergy? I was pretty pissed off, and I totally lost my appetite. 
When this sort of thing happens I usually just don't ever go to that restaurant again, even if their other menu items are fantastic. I think it shows an utter lack of respect for the customer.


----------



## Cors (Oct 27, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> This thread is making me angrier and angrier.



I agree! 

Esther, that is so horrible and disrespectful! 
BBSSBBW, I hate iceberg too. And oh, most pre-made sandwich here are oozing with cheap, disgusting mayo - ugh. Why can't they leave it out or put it on the side for mayo haters like me or at least, use better quality stuff? 

This is probably me being cheap, but I hate how individual items and smaller servings - basically anything that isn't a super combo value meal can get so expensive. I usually end up paying a pound more for a huge set, stress over finishing it and end up tossing quite a bit anyway.


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh, where to start?

I hate the vegetables at fast food places, which somehow seem to have had all the flavor sucked out of them. How do you make green pepper with no flavor? :doh:

I hate how many places throw dehydrated onion and garlic into just about anything, as flavoring (sometimes in the form of onion or garlic salt). My body doesn't handle either one at all well, but they show up in the oddest places (like in hamburgers or the coating of chicken strips or dog only knows where all else). Couldn't you at least use the real stuff?

High fructose corn syrup does NOT taste the same as sugar, stop pretending that it does. I'd be willing to pay a bit more for something that actually tasted half decent.

If I want mustard, or salad dressing, or condiments in general on something, that doesn't mean that I want whatever the nominal food item is drowned, overwhelmed, and smothered in said condiment/sauce.

Breakfast is not actually a synonym for "meal based on eggs." Hey restaurants, how about some interesting breakfast options that are not built around eggs (and no, pasty pancakes made from a cheap mix don't qualify as an "Interesting breakfast option")

The use of "authentic," "home made," "genuine," and "house" to describe items that are mass produced, shipped in frozen, and are otherwise none of the above.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm in agreement with a lot of these posts, but I especially hate when something i've ordered is drowning in dresing/gravy/sauce. If i only wanted to taste dressing, i would've just ordered a bowl of it! Bleh.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 27, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> So you want a bag of frozen peas for Christmas....is that what you are telling us????



*barf!*

I HATE peas! HATEHATEHATE.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 27, 2009)

Unless you're lucky to find a happy medium...having to choose between a restaurant that serves a tiny serving of good but sorely overpriced food, or paying a decent price for ginormous serving of crappy to mediocre food.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 27, 2009)

Esther said:


> I've never complained about this, although I should have many times. A few days ago I bit into a vegetarian quesadilla from this lovely little cafe that has the best coffee and pastries.... and I bit into a big hunk of chicken (and I hate chicken). I opened it up and realized that they'd just picked the chicken out, and they'd done a pathetic, half-assed job of it. There was so much meat left in it. What if I had a food allergy? I was pretty pissed off, and I totally lost my appetite.
> When this sort of thing happens I usually just don't ever go to that restaurant again, even if their other menu items are fantastic. I think it shows an utter lack of respect for the customer.



Oh I wouldve demanded my money! Food allergies can be pretty serious and that just will not do!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 27, 2009)

Esther said:


> I've never complained about this, although I should have many times. A few days ago I bit into a vegetarian quesadilla from this lovely little cafe that has the best coffee and pastries.... and I bit into a big hunk of chicken (and I hate chicken). I opened it up and realized that they'd just picked the chicken out, and they'd done a pathetic, half-assed job of it. There was so much meat left in it. What if I had a food allergy? I was pretty pissed off, and I totally lost my appetite.
> When this sort of thing happens I usually just don't ever go to that restaurant again, even if their other menu items are fantastic. I think it shows an utter lack of respect for the customer.



I'm not a vegetarian but it really pisses me off when people leave shit in the food or put it in there anyway when I specifically ask them not to. It makes me so mad.

One of my best friends is a vegetarian and whenever she gets the chicken caesar salad at school without chicken there are always pieces.. the thing is, they aren't pre-made, they just accidentally get some of the stuff from one container into the next (like, onions in the pepper container etc) like from being sloppy with it when they're making stuff, so chicken gets in places it shouldn't be but like, shouldn't you be more careful with that? What if someone is allergic to something? Like they have nuts in some of their food.. what if someone who is allergic to nuts got a stray nut or two in their salad or wrap? Not only irritating but like, life threatening.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Oct 28, 2009)

I wish more restaurants carried gluten-free pasta and breakfast places/brunch places had gluten free toast. For those of us who are intolerant we want to eat carbs in restaurants! hehe. And I hate how EVERY salad or stir fry is FILLED with red and green peppers. UGH!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 28, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I hate that most restaurant salads are filled with iceburg lettuce. Gimme some spinach, gimme some romaine...gimme some good stuff....not the stuff that cost 99cents a head.



Oh yeah. There's a local upscale diner place that I love, but their salads are crazily, stupidly expensive ($14 for a SALAD!) and are full of *gag* iceberg lettuce. Oh HELL no.


----------



## Esther (Oct 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm not a vegetarian but it really pisses me off when people leave shit in the food or put it in there anyway when I specifically ask them not to. It makes me so mad.
> 
> One of my best friends is a vegetarian and whenever she gets the chicken caesar salad at school without chicken there are always pieces.. the thing is, they aren't pre-made, they just accidentally get some of the stuff from one container into the next (like, onions in the pepper container etc) like from being sloppy with it when they're making stuff, so chicken gets in places it shouldn't be but like, shouldn't you be more careful with that? What if someone is allergic to something? Like they have nuts in some of their food.. what if someone who is allergic to nuts got a stray nut or two in their salad or wrap? Not only irritating but like, life threatening.




Oh that's really bad. That's how people get sick from cross-contamination. I'm assuming that your school cafeteria uses pre-cooked chicken pieces (most schools do) so it's gross but not as dangerous... but apparently most food poisoning cases are from cross-contaminated salads. If you think about it, getting chicken blood on another piece of raw meat isn't a big deal because it gets cooked... but when restaurants or cafeterias are sloppy with foods that are served raw, they can poison all of their customers.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 28, 2009)

Esther said:


> Oh that's really bad. That's how people get sick from cross-contamination. I'm assuming that your school cafeteria uses pre-cooked chicken pieces (most schools do) so it's gross but not as dangerous... but apparently most food poisoning cases are from cross-contaminated salads. If you think about it, getting chicken blood on another piece of raw meat isn't a big deal because it gets cooked... but when restaurants or cafeterias are sloppy with foods that are served raw, they can poison all of their customers.



Yeah, it's ridiculous.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a love/hate relationship with drive-thrus.

I love them because they are SO convenient.

I hate them because (and here comes my complaint) they so often get my order wrong.

I was craving some roasted chicken and I decided to go to KFC for their grilled bird. I got an 8 piece bucket and asked that they give me NO legs (hate them) and to please substitute wings. They said no problem. I repeated it 2 or 3 times when placing my order, since it sounded like she said something about extra legs when repeating my order. I said NO, I do not LIKE legs. I want wings.

I get to the window, she hands me my bag, and I confirm "there are no legs in here, right?" she said "right".

I get home, and of course there were 4 legs and NO wings. I was heartbroken - wings are my faves.

This is the same KFC drive-thru that gave me 6 fried and 2 grilled when I ordered 6 grilled and 2 fried a few months ago. Hadn't been back since.

Not happy.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 2, 2009)

ugh.. that pisses me off too.. Taco Bell often forgets my sour cream with my chicken tacquitos.. they're just not the same without the sour cream!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 2, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> ugh.. that pisses me off too.. Taco Bell often forgets my sour cream with my chicken tacquitos.. they're just not the same without the sour cream!



Speaking of sour cream - I got a sour cream and chive baked potato at Wendy's last week and asked for extra sour cream. I get back to my office, look in the bag - and NO sour cream.

WTF!


----------



## Chef (Nov 3, 2009)

The drivers side window controls on my car broke a few months ago, and so I've been drive-thru deprived. Sure, I could get the control fixed, but.. that would make sense.


----------



## Esther (Nov 3, 2009)

Ugh! Hate drive-thru screwups. On Saturdays when I'm opening the store with one other person, I'll drive through Tim Horton's for coffee and bagels for the two of us... and you wouldn't believe how often they mess such simple things up. They'll actually put garlic cream cheese on the raisin bagel and strawberry cream cheese on the onion bagel. Isn't that just common sense?

BUT then again, I've noticed that a lot of fast food restaurants around here have a big timer on the wall... the employees are under tremendous pressure to bang the orders out within thirty seconds, a minute... whatever it is. If they weren't forced to be in such a rush, I'm sure they'd get the orders right more often.


----------



## Chef (Nov 3, 2009)

I've also noticed more English-Second-Language type people running the drive-thru at night, or on the weekend. heaven forbid if you order something that doesn't have a number. I can see SVS's pain when trying to order something custom instead of "I'll have a #5, and a #7"


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2009)

Chef said:


> The drivers side window controls on my car broke a few months ago, and so I've been drive-thru deprived. Sure, I could get the control fixed, but.. that would make sense.



When I worked at Tim Hortons we had people who had this problem but they'd just open the entire door and shout out through the crack. Annoying, but works.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2009)

Esther said:


> Ugh! Hate drive-thru screwups. On Saturdays when I'm opening the store with one other person, I'll drive through Tim Horton's for coffee and bagels for the two of us... and you wouldn't believe how often they mess such simple things up. They'll actually put garlic cream cheese on the raisin bagel and strawberry cream cheese on the onion bagel. Isn't that just common sense?
> 
> BUT then again, I've noticed that a lot of fast food restaurants around here have a big timer on the wall... the employees are under tremendous pressure to bang the orders out within thirty seconds, a minute... whatever it is. If they weren't forced to be in such a rush, I'm sure they'd get the orders right more often.



Tim Hortons is extremely hard about time.. when I worked there, we had to have an average of 30 seconds per order for drive thru. We had people slicing their hands or pouring hot coffee on themselves just trying to throw things out the window as fast as possible.


----------



## Chef (Nov 3, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> When I worked at Tim Hortons we had people who had this problem but they'd just open the entire door and shout out through the crack. Annoying, but works.



yeah, I have a diesel too.. so to accomplish that feat, I have to turn the car off too. I found it easier to just go inside, but the convience factor went away.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2009)

Chef said:


> yeah, I have a diesel too.. so to accomplish that feat, I have to turn the car off too. I found it easier to just go inside, but the convience factor went away.



Oh, yeah, that's a pain.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 3, 2009)

So I guess it doesn't need to be a drive through. Today I had a meeting at another office and they have an onsite mini restaurant where you can get lunch.

I decided to get what they called the "Pepi" which is turkey, swiss cheese, cole slaw and russian dressing. It comes on a roll but I asked for it on rye bread.

I pay and take it to the meeting room where a few of us were going to eat a quick sandwich before the meeting...and I open it...and...

no cole slaw.

good grief. That's why I chose that sandwich. I need to say, once again...

WTF.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 5, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> So I guess it doesn't need to be a drive through. Today I had a meeting at another office and they have an onsite mini restaurant where you can get lunch.
> 
> I decided to get what they called the "Pepi" which is turkey, swiss cheese, cole slaw and russian dressing. It comes on a roll but I asked for it on rye bread.
> 
> ...



See..that would piss me off to no end. You didn't even ask for a substitution or anything special...you just wanted the sandwich the way they describe it in the menu. As annoying as it is to get wrong orders it's somehow less understandable when there isn't even a special request made that the staff could forget about.

It's 5am...I hope this makes sense. lol


----------



## jamie (Nov 5, 2009)

It seems that KFCs everywhere are bad about getting orders right, so - annoying to people or not - I check my order right there before I pull off. I am paying money that I earn by doing the work I am supposed to to them to do the work they are supposed to do. The boy eats chicken on a very rare occasion and will eat no dark meat at all and I just don't want to risk him being dinnerless or me having to (gasp) cook something. 





SoVerySoft said:


> This is the same KFC drive-thru that gave me 6 fried and 2 grilled when I ordered 6 grilled and 2 fried a few months ago. Hadn't been back since.
> 
> Not happy.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 5, 2009)

jamie said:


> It seems that KFCs everywhere are bad about getting orders right, so - annoying to people or not - I check my order right there before I pull off. I am paying money that I earn by doing the work I am supposed to to them to do the work they are supposed to do. The boy eats chicken on a very rare occasion and will eat no dark meat at all and I just don't want to risk him being dinnerless or me having to (gasp) cook something.



I have to agree, KFC is the biggest offender out there...one time they messed up my chicken strips meal. I didn't even ask for anything special. Perhaps the grease from the chicken gets on their fingers and thus makes it hard to use the ordering machine. 

I'm pretty angry santa that I cannot get a decent smoothie within 20 minutes of me. I don't want to make my own. I want a fun flavor with a dumb name in a giant plastic cup...and not 3 towns over.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I'm peeved that every chicken dish in America is with breast meat. I don't like white meat. I've never liked white meat. I never will like white meat. Throw me a friggen thigh or leg for the love of ham!


 

THIS!! Unless white meat is drowning in gravy or some other juice, or pressed, shaped and fried as a patty, I can't eat it. I don't care if it's healthier; it tastes like a sheaf of copy paper!


----------



## Sugar (Nov 6, 2009)

The red rope licorice I bought today that was supposedly fresh is kinda tough. It was soft because they had it under a heat lamp behind the tall counter. MFers!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 13, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> I wish that you could order fried rice, chicken pot pie, and other things I can't think of right now ... without peas, and without the freakin waitress looking at you like you're nuts because you asked.



I feel the same about carrots. I hate carrots, they're so disgusting. I love pot pies but spend more time picking out carrots than I do actually eating the pot pie. Hot Pockets Chicken Pot Pie is so good, but it's such a pain in the ass trying to pick out the carrots!


----------



## Sugar (Nov 17, 2009)

Could the directors of food shows stop taking a close up that makes you think you're looking at barf as opposed to actual food?

I get it, the food is art.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 21, 2009)

Fast food and prepared food from the store is TOO salty! Salt is NOT the only spice in the world people. It makes my fingers swell up like little ball park franks. My "easy" food options are slowly dissapearing.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 22, 2009)

I should have known better than to buy a pecan pie at Walmart, but there are times when you hit a winner. Anyway, my complaint is the about levels of cheapness companies sink to when preparing food. I bought a pecan pie at Walmart yeserday and although I didn't expect great quality I expected it to at least resemble a pecan pie. It was a THICK crust (yuck) and even worse it was nothing but a glob of sweet goo that really was no more than thickened Karo syrup, with no more than a half cup of pecans pressed on top to give the illusion of being a pecan pie. It was so awful I threw the entire thing out, which thankfully it was a very small pie which is why I bought it. I didn't want to make a big pie and then not want any after a couple of pieces. Is it wrong I am still angry about the horrible pie? I loathe food disappointments.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm all out of Nutella


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 25, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I should have known better than to buy a pecan pie at Walmart, but there are times when you hit a winner. Anyway, my complaint is the about levels of cheapness companies sink to when preparing food. I bought a pecan pie at Walmart yeserday and although I didn't expect great quality I expected it to at least resemble a pecan pie. It was a THICK crust (yuck) and even worse it was nothing but a glob of sweet goo that really was no more than thickened Karo syrup, with no more than a half cup of pecans pressed on top to give the illusion of being a pecan pie. It was so awful I threw the entire thing out, which thankfully it was a very small pie which is why I bought it. I didn't want to make a big pie and then not want any after a couple of pieces. Is it wrong I am still angry about the horrible pie? I loathe food disappointments.


 
Yeah, Wal-Mart desserts suck, but oddly enough, Sam's Clubs's are wonderful. I am a cookie and muffin addict from that place, and their cakes are delicious too. I don't know about the pies. Cheesecake from the bakery is good. But yeah, their cousin Wal-mart sucks.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 25, 2009)

KuroBara said:


> Yeah, Wal-Mart desserts suck, but oddly enough, Sam's Clubs's are wonderful. I am a cookie and muffin addict from that place, and their cakes are delicious too. I don't know about the pies. Cheesecake from the bakery is good. But yeah, their cousin Wal-mart sucks.



That boggles my mind they both can't be the same! I wish I had a Sam's Club closer than 90 miles away...well maybe not or else the better stuff would be too tempting.

Here's hoping there will be decent pecan pie at dinner tomorrow!


----------



## Brenda (Nov 26, 2009)

I just made this cheesecake and I have to wait until tomorrow evening to eat it!

http://www.chow.com/galleries/recipes/54/sweet-dessert/10673/pecan-and-salt-caramel-cheesecake


----------



## shinyapple (Nov 26, 2009)

Brenda said:


> I just made this cheesecake and I have to wait until tomorrow evening to eat it!
> 
> http://www.chow.com/galleries/recipes/54/sweet-dessert/10673/pecan-and-salt-caramel-cheesecake



I am really bummed that I didn't see this recipe until now, when I have just finished all the baking for Thanksgiving! I suppose this will wait until Christmas.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 26, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> I am really bummed that I didn't see this recipe until now, when I have just finished all the baking for Thanksgiving! I suppose this will wait until Christmas.



If the anticipation gets to be too much for you, Hanukkah starts Dec. 12.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 26, 2009)

It was fantastic you should make it for Christmas! My family already asked that I make it again. BTW I added a little lemon zest to the batter


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2009)

I hate it that EVERY TIME I order a sandwich, I have to say, "I don't want a pickle. I don't want a sandwich that's even HEARD of a pickle. Please. No pickle. Your tip depends on getting this single detail right. Pour scalding coffee on my head, I won't mind. Accidents happen. But please, for the love of humanity, no pickle."

And then I get a sandwich with a pickle on the side.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 6, 2009)

cheesecake is not a substitute for cake cake. first off, it's not a real cake, it's a custard. so when I go to the bookstore and I sit at their little cafe, don't fill the case with cheesecake. I want something made with frosting and crumbles at the bottom of the dish. this is a travesty and insult to real cake lovers out there.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm going to have to echo a few of these. I hate the cross-contamination. None of my food allergies are life threatening, but some can make me pretty miserable. I don't like going to places and seeing bits of one food in containers for another. It's also one reason I loathe most buffets. I hate when drive-thrus get your order wrong, especially when it's not easily fixed without going back there. I get so annoyed when I go through a drive-thru and ask for no pickles on something and they also assume this means extra onions and no condiments. :huh:

But the one thing I don't think I saw listed is my personal, current pet peeve. Sometimes, especially since I live alone, I don't want a huge quantity of something. I get annoyed that some things seem to only come in bigger and bigger quantities which means I either consume a ton of the same thing before it goes bad or I throw out a bunch of stuff.

[I was thrilled today to find something I adore in tiny containers for the holidays... and not priced in those small containers at the same price as the larger version!]


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a complaint about improperly warmed up airline dinner rolls. Biting down into frozen mush is not my idea of transatlantic fun.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw Little Debbie Boston Cream Pie snack cakes at the store earlier with my son and I'd never seen them before so we bought a couple. They taste like shit - the cream is more of a nasty super sweet icing, like the white stuff they use in their Zebra Cakes (and I despise Zebra cakes, they're so disgusting) except the cream is yellow. I guess they tried (and succeeded) to disguise the sweet icing as a cream and fool the customer. If you want a cream pie taste, avoid this crap at all costs. So gross and I feel like my cheeks hurt from how sweet it was. Yuck.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

I hate on most Little Debbie products, as well as Hostess. They all have something inherently _wrong_ in their flavors that usually leave me with a real acidic feeling in my mouth.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 11, 2009)

fatlane said:


> They all have something inherently _wrong_ in their flavors that usually leave me with a real acidic feeling in my mouth.



Yes that's how it felt. I don't mind the LD brownies or Fudge Rounds but that's pretty much it.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

Know what else I can't stand?

MC FRIGGIN DONALD'S

It's not that it tastes bad. It's that it tastes the SAME, no matter what. No adventure, no excitement, no passion, no fun. I've eaten it in China, Mexico, and France, and it's the same damn crap we have in the States. I only ate it elsewhere to scientifically test my hypothesis that McDonald's is crap. It is. Bleah.

I can only surmise that the reason people eat at McDonald's because the food is addictive in some way. Therefore, I'm not going to get sucked into that trap. I have foresworn the golden arches and shall do so from here on out.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok the Little Debbie debacle is all but forgotten after the absolutely delicious snack I just had! I have never seen or heard of Almond Snowball Christmas Cookies, but Dr. Phil's wife Robin made them on her show a few days ago. I thought they looked yummy and wrote down her recipe to try them out this weekend. Well my brother's boss' wife gave him some Christmas cookies today and one of the baggies was these almond cookies! What a coincidence! He shared them with all of us, and at first bite I was in love. These are some incredibly good cookies! Tomorrow's plan: Make a ton of almond cookies!! :eat2:

Oops - this wasn't exactly a foodie complaint lol. Ok, to keep on topic, my complaint is I don't have more of these cookies!!


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 12, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Know what else I can't stand?
> 
> MC FRIGGIN DONALD'S
> 
> It's not that it tastes bad. It's that it tastes the SAME, no matter what. No adventure, no excitement, no passion, no fun. I've eaten it in China, Mexico, and France, and it's the same damn crap we have in the States. I only ate it elsewhere to scientifically test my hypothesis that McDonald's is crap. It is. Bleah.


 
And in South Korea. They added a few "regional" differences, but the Big Mac and Big Breakfast taste just the same, as well as everything else. I'm glad of that for the hash browns, though!:happy:


----------



## Chef (Dec 12, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Know what else I can't stand?
> 
> MC FRIGGIN DONALD'S
> 
> ...



I remember watching a fast food documentary once that covered all the restaurants, and that exact point you just mentioned is exactly what the McDonalds Corp wants.. consistency. That the Big Mac you order in Lancaster, PA, will be exactly like the Big Mac you order anywhere else in the world. 

Which is crap. If I'm in Texas, and I order a Whopper, it will not have ketchup and mayo on it by default. It will have mustard. If I go to Denver, it will have ketchup and mayo.. I wonder if I go to Charleston.. will it have red pepper flakes and vinegar?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 12, 2009)

Chef said:


> Which is crap. If I'm in Texas, and I order a Whopper, it will not have ketchup and mayo on it by default. It will have mustard.



I lived in Mississippi for 7 months and they do this, they put mustard on all the burgers. Everywhere we went I would have to say no mustard because no matter what place it was they would do it. I learned the hard way on my very first night there when we stopped at McD's for a late dinner and I bit into the burger and was greeted with the disgusting nasty mustard flavor. I despise mustard, so that completely ruined dinner for me that night. Who puts mustard on a burger? It's unheard of!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 12, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I lived in Mississippi for 7 months and they do this, they put mustard on all the burgers. Everywhere we went I would have to say no mustard because no matter what place it was they would do it. I learned the hard way on my very first night there when we stopped at McD's for a late dinner and I bit into the burger and was greeted with the disgusting nasty mustard flavor. I despise mustard, so that completely ruined dinner for me that night. Who puts mustard on a burger? It's unheard of!



:::: raising hand ::::: I put mustard on my burgers... and mayo and ketchup.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 13, 2009)

I once went to a restaurant in Waco that put mustard on SOFT TACOS. I am happy to report that said eatery has been torn down and replaced with a much tastier establishment.


----------

